# Crystal Fairy, Crystal Hairy, Hairy Fairy



## daeman (Dec 10, 2013)

...
Καλησπέρα,

Υποτιτλίζω την ταινία _*Crystal Fairy & the Magical Cactus and 2012 *_του Χιλιανού Σεμπαστιάν Σίλβα —με την οποία ασχοληθήκαμε και στο νήμα του *subaltern— *που βραβεύτηκε στο Φεστιβάλ Sundance 2013 στην κατηγορία World Cinema Dramatic, μια ταινία περιπλάνησης σε πόλεις, χωριά κι ερημικά τοπία και παραλίες της Χιλής, καθώς μια παρέα νεαρών Χιλιανών (τρία αδέρφια) ξεκινάνε να βρουν τον «περίφημο» κάκτο του Σαν Πέδρο, παρακινημένοι από ένα τσιτωμένο, αγχωμένο κι αγχωτικό, απότομο κι εκνευριστικό Αμερικανάκι (ξέρετε τι εννοώ) που διάβασε τις «Πύλες της Ενόρασης» του Χάξλεϊ (ή «Πύλες της Αντίληψης» όπως έχει επίσης μεταφραστεί ο τίτλος _Doors of Perception_) και θέλει να βιώσει αλλοιωμένες συνειδησιακές καταστάσεις (λες και έτσι θα αποβάλει την αμερικανιά του και θα βρει την ανθρωπιά του) και κάπου στην πορεία περιμαζεύουν την πρωταγωνίστρια που τους συνοδεύει στο ταξίδι. Το ύφος είναι χαλαρό, νεανικό, ένα ανακάτεμα αμερικάνικης και χιλιάνικης νεαρογλώσσας.

Βρίσκομαι αντιμέτωπος με το εξής πρόβλημα:

Η πρωταγωνίστρια έχει το παρανόμι *Crystal Fairy* (κι έτσι συστήνεται), καθότι και νεραϊδοπαρμένη αλλά και μανιακή με ενεργειακά πεδία, μαγικούς κρυστάλλους (βότσαλα που βρίσκει τυχαία) και άλλα τέτοια, κομπογιαννίτικα αλλά με μια αμερικανονιουεϊτζοβαρεμένη χροιά (αν και ένας πολύ ταιριαστός χαρακτηρισμός που διάβασα γι' αυτήν ήταν: «a hippie born forty years too late»). Στην ταινία προσφωνείται σαν *Crystal Fairy*, σκέτο *Crystal* ή σκέτο *Fairy* στη συνέχεια (συχνά αλλά όχι αποκλειστικά), και μετά από μια σκηνή που της κάνουν καζούρα οι υπόλοιποι για τους θυσάνους των τριχωτών σημείων της ανατομίας της (όχι μόνο για τα φουντωτά, ατημέλητα μαλλιά της που θα δείτε στο τρέιλερ, γιου νόου γουάτ άι μιν), τη λένε πού και πού *Crystal Hairy* ή *Hairy Fairy*. 

Η ιδανική λύση θα ήταν να αποδοθεί και η νεράιδα και οι κρύσταλλοι, και μάλιστα με κάτι που να βολέψει και το λογοπαίγνιο με το hairy μετά, κι όλα αυτά στη χωροχρονική στενότητα των υποτίτλων. Ωστόσο και εκπτώσεις γίνονται ευνόητα δεκτές, αν δεν καταφέρουμε να τα συνδυάσουμε όλα.

Έχω μερικές ιδέες, αλλά προτιμώ να ακούσω πρώτα τις δικές σας, για τις οποίες σας ευχαριστώ από τα πριν. :)
Το τρέιλερ είναι διαφωτιστικό. Με την ησυχία σας, έχουμε χρόνο μέχρι την Πέμπτη τα χαράματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 10, 2013)

Δεν είναι 100% αυτό που θα ήθελα, αλλά αν έπαιζες με μια παραλλαγμένη μορφή της νεράιδας, το (ανύπαρκτο) νεριάδα, στον συνδυασμό κρυσταλλονεριάδα/γενειάδα; Ή με το (υπαρκτό, βλ. Βλαστού _Συνώνυμα και συγγενικά_) ανεράδα: Κρυσταλλανεράδα με γενειάδα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 10, 2013)

Άλλες ρίμες θα μπορούσε ίσως να δώσει η _ξωθιά_ (παλιός λαϊκός τύπος από το _ξωτικιά_). Π.χ. κρυσταλλοξωθιά, τριχοθημωνιά. (, για να είμαι ειλικρινής.)


----------



## daeman (Dec 10, 2013)

...
Δρα, έπεσες πάρα πολύ κοντά σε μια από τις ιδέες μου, την _*ανεράιδα*_ όπως έλεγε η γιαγιά μου και τη νεράιδα και όποια είχε «της τρελής τα μαλλιά». Το κακό είναι ότι δεν θα έχουν οι θεατές την ίδια γιαγιά. 

Η Κρυσταλλονεράιδα ή Κρυσταλλανεράιδα για το Crystal Fairy, ΟΚ. Η Νεράιδα για το Fairy, ΟΚ. Η Τριχωτή / Μαλλιαρή / Φουντωτή (μέχρι και Θυσανωτή) Νεράιδα για το Hairy Fairy; ΟΚ. 

Για το Crystal; Η Κρυστάλλω / Κρουστάλλω; :s Και για το Crystal Hairy;

Η ανεράιδα - Χαΐνηδες






Μιαν ανεράιδα αγάπησα μια νύχτα στ' όνειρό μου
και ξύπνησα και βρέθηκε η κόρη στο πλευρό μου

Είχε δυό χείλια βυσσινιά, μαλλιά σαν το μετάξι
κι επαρακάλουν τ' όνειρο μια ζήση να βαστάξει

Κι όπως επέφταν τα μαλλιά στα φιλντισένια στήθια
τη ρώτησα αν ήτανε όνειρο ή αλήθεια

Ποιος την είδε την αγάπη που 'χα μια φορά;


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 10, 2013)

Υπάρχει το υπαρκτότατο ναϊάδα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 10, 2013)

daeman said:


> Για το Crystal; Η Κρυστάλλω / Κρουστάλλω; :s Και για το Crystal Hairy;


Η Κρυσταλλένια και η Κρυσταλλομαλλένια;


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 10, 2013)

Ίσως θα μπορούσες να παίξεις με το νεράιδα του δάσους - δασιά νεράιδα;


----------



## daeman (Dec 10, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Ίσως θα μπορούσες να παίξεις με το νεράιδα του δάσους - δασιά νεράιδα;



Αυτό μ' αρέσει, έχει ένα παιχνίδισμα που προτιμώ. :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2013)

Απλές λύσεις:

Crystal Fairy = Κρυσταλλονεράιδα
Crystal = Κρύσταλλο (έχω δικό μου άνθρωπο που τον φώναζαν Κρύσταλλο σαν χαϊδευτικό)
Fairy = Νεράιδα
Crystal Hairy = Περιπλοκάδα ή Περικοκλάδα
Hairy Fairy = Περικοκλάδα ή Περιπλοκάδα


----------



## Themis (Dec 10, 2013)

Οι προτιμήσεις μου μέχρι στιγμής:
Crystal Fairy - Κρυσταλλονεράιδα
Crystal - Κρυσταλλένια
Fairy - Νεράιδα
Crystal Hairy - Τριχοκρυσταλλένια
Hairy Fairy - Τριχονεράιδα

Δεν θα χρησιμοποιούσα λέξεις που είναι δύσβατες για πολλούς (π.χ. δασύς). Για λόγους υποτιτλιστικής οικονομίας, θα μπορούσα την Κρυσταλλένια να την κάνω Κρύσταλ (αλλά όχι Κρυστάλλω), εκτός κι αν βάλει βέτο η δικιά μας η Κρύσταλ. Αντί για Τριχοκρυσταλλένια/ Τριχονεράιδα, σκέφτηκα και το Κρυσταλλομαλλούσα/ Νεραϊδομαλλούσα. Δεν με ενοχλεί ότι κανονικά θα τα συνδέαμε με τα μαλλιά της κεφαλής, απλώς βρίσκω ότι τα δύο ζευγάρια λέξεων παίζουν σε πολύ διαφορετικά ταμπλό. Το πρώτο μου φαίνεται πιο ακατέργαστο, πιο χαζονεανικό, και γι' αυτό πιο ταιριαστό με τις φάτσες των νεαρών που είδα στο τρέιλερ. Το δεύτερο μου φαίνεται πολύ ανεβασμένα ερωτικό και μάλλον πολύ σοφιστικέ για τους νεαρούς.


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2013)

Themis said:


> Κρυσταλλομαλλούσα/ Νεραϊδομαλλούσα


Αυτά μου αρέσουν κι εμένα. Τα είχα απορρίψει επειδή είναι πολυσύλλαβα και δεν μου πήγαινε η αντίθεση Κρύσταλλο + Μαλλί. Αλλά νομίζω ότι είναι η πιο κοντινή λύση στο πρωτότυπο και φέρνει άλλη μια νότα από παραμύθια.


----------



## daeman (Dec 11, 2013)

...
Γμτ, να μπορούσα να την πω Θριξωτικό... :laugh:


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 11, 2013)

Κι εμένα πήγε το μυαλό μου προς τα 'κει, αλλά είναι too much.


----------



## daeman (Dec 11, 2013)

Λες, ε; 

Τη φατσούλα στο αποπάνω την είδες ή να βάλω καμιά τριχωτή;


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 11, 2013)

Την είδα βρε. Αν και μας λείπει μια τέτοια φατσούλα. :)


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 11, 2013)

Crystal --> το υπαρκτότατο Κρυσταλλία 

Crystal Hairy --> Κρυσταλλαφάνα (το γυροφέρνω κάπως έτσι, αλλά δεν το έχω κεντράρει ακόμα)
Hairy Fairy --> Νεραϊδαφάνα ή Νεράιδα Αφάνα (αν σου χωράει) ή σκέφτο Αφάνα (αν το έχεις αναφέρει ήδη παραπάνω ολόκληρο) 

Περισσότερα όταν ξυπνήσω ξανά και πιο μετά... :) 

Να πω μόνο ότι ο Μάικλ Σέρα έπαιζε στο Scott Pilgrim vs The World, το οποίο εξακολουθώ να θεωρώ επιτομή της μεταμοντέρνας οπτικής και προσωπικά μου άρεσε. Ίσως μ' αρέσει κι αυτό που κάνεις από το τρέιλερ που είχα δει ήδη. Θα κοιτάξω να το δω.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 11, 2013)

Νεραϊδόκομη; Κρυσταλλομαλλούσα; Νεραϊδοχαίτη;


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Crystal Hairy --> Κρυσταλλαφάνα (το γυροφέρνω κάπως έτσι, αλλά δεν το έχω κεντράρει ακόμα)
> Hairy Fairy --> Νεραϊδαφάνα ή Νεράιδα Αφάνα (αν σου χωράει) ή σκέφτο Αφάνα (αν το έχεις αναφέρει ήδη παραπάνω ολόκληρο)



Και σκέτο Αφάνα, αν μας ενδιαφέρει η αποτελεσματικότητα περισσότερο από την πιστή μετάφραση.

Καλημέρα


----------



## daeman (Dec 11, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Νεραϊδόκομη; Κρυσταλλομαλλούσα; Νεραϊδοχαίτη;



Bernie, I'm sure you realize we're not talking mainly about scalp hair or a mane as such; we're just beating around the _bush _here, as it were, since the "Crystal Hairy" line is invoked by an all too vivid image of _undergrowth _well under the lush canopy above, of ahem... hair in the _lower counts_, of fur below, if you get my drift. Nudge, nudge, I'll say no more. A picture is worth a thousand words :


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2013)

Άντε, για να μη μένουμε στα υπονοούμενα του daeman:

http://www.celebritymoviearchive.com/tour/name.php/8340


----------



## bernardina (Dec 11, 2013)

daeman said:


> Bernie, I'm sure you realize we're not talking mainly about scalp hair or a mane as such; we're just beating around the _bush _here, as it were, since the "Crystal Hairy" line is invoked by an all too vivid image of _undergrowth _well under the lush canopy above, of ahem... hair in the _lower counts_, of fur below, if you get my drift. Nudge, nudge, I'll say no more. A picture is worth a thousand words :


If I wrote what I've really come up with, well... we wouldn't be talking about fair fairies anymore...

:twit::twit::twit:


----------



## daeman (Dec 12, 2013)

nickel said:


> Άντε, για να μη μένουμε στα υπονοούμενα του daeman:
> 
> http://www.celebritymoviearchive.com/tour/name.php/8340









Man: Dib dib? Is your uh, is the lady interested in....photography, ay? 'Photographs, ay', he asked him knowlingly?
Squire: Photography?
Man: Snap snap, grin grin, wink wink, nudge nudge, say no more?
Squire: Holiday snaps, eh?
Man: They could be, they could be taken on holiday [in Chile]. Candid, you know, CANDID photography?
Squire: No, no I'm afraid we don't have a camera.
Man: Oh. *(leeringly)* Still, mooooooh, ay? Mwoohohohohoo, ay? Hohohohohoho, ay?
Squire: Look... are you insinuating something?

http://www.montypython.net/scripts/nudge.php


----------



## pontios (Dec 12, 2013)

daeman said:


> Bernie, I'm sure you realize we're not talking mainly about scalp hair or a mane as such; we're just beating around the _bush _here, as it were, since the "Crystal Hairy" line is invoked by an all too vivid image of _undergrowth _well under the lush canopy above, of ahem... hair in the _lower counts_, of fur below, if you get my drift. Nudge, nudge, I'll say no more. A picture is worth a thousand words :



For your edification, daeman, you could have just said the "Crystal Hairy" line refers to "Crystal's map of Tasmania". ;);), say no more.


----------



## daeman (Dec 12, 2013)

pontios said:


> Daeman, you could have just said ... "map of Tasmania". ;);), say no more.



By the EcksEcksEcksEcks Fourecks XXXX, 'strewth!

Oooooh
Lydia, oh Lydia, say, have you met Lydia?
Lydia the tattooed lady
She has maps that men adore so
And a torso even more so
...


----------



## pontios (Dec 12, 2013)

Good Aussie brew, XXXX, but I prefer Victoria Bitter.

Lydia us not into temptation. :inno:


----------

